

Remove the "extra load" from new installed machines - octopus
http://hothardware.com/News/Open-Letter-To-PC-Makers-Ditch-The-Bloatware-Now/

======
octopus
Typically when you buy a new PC computer it cames preinstalled with a lot of
unwanted software. Software that makes the machine run slow and totally kills
the user experience.

Personally I've seen this on two Windows 7 based laptops, one from Dell and
one from HP.

In the end I've installed fresh copies of Windows 7 to have a smooth running
system.

------
thebigredjay
I wonder what kind of money I would have to pay to get an application of mine
installed with every HP computer. :)

